# Help developing N-gage DCC layout



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Using a table about 2 feet by 4 feet or slightly larger I would like to get input as to what is needed as far as track set up for trains to get the most out of DCC. I'm thinking maybe 2 main lines and some terminal tracks. What recommendations do you have? Any track pics of whats needed to have a nice smaller DCC layout. Maybe I need 3 main lines I just don't know. Thanks Ron


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I see that nobody had responded to your post. I can give you my opinion, though I am an HO scale and not an N scale guy. When I switched from DC to DCC earlier this year I had two things in mind. The first was having two distinct loops so I could run multiple locos at the same time. The second was having a big yard and/or spurs to park multiple locos. (I'm not sure how well I succeeded with this point) I think being able to run multiple unit operations and to have the ability to park locos on any section of track is the true beauty of DCC (But that is only the beginning of it, with DCC you have signaling, transponding, detection, computer control etc...) I would recommend using some track software to build a layout and then post it on this site to get some feedback. Have you looked at the layout and layout design forums for N scale to get any Ideas.
Again, all just my opinion and it's not worth that much since I only started with DCC earlier this year.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Darticus,

Not sure if anyone's pointed you towards the Thor site yet. You might find some sample N layouts there that help in your thinking/planning ...

http://www.thortrains.net/

Scroll down and you'll see the N section.

TJ


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I did purchase a track design and should get me going. It has all the track I need to make the design. Thanks Ron


----------



## hutchhutchinson (Dec 2, 2010)

G 'Day Guys
Why not try T-Trak Table Top, very small modules that lock together no wiring and the track carries the power,can be run DC or DCC very easy and cheep to build.
Cheers,
Hutch
From down under


----------

